# Header Webdesign



## EuropaChat (4. August 2019)

Hallo,

wollte einen Header programmieren bei www.Domainagentur.de, aber irgendwas stimmt hier mit den DIVs nicht möchte das genau mittig auf der Webseite positionieren.

Wollte das so machen wie auf dem Screen: http://domainagentur.de/test/Unbenannt.png
Wer kann mir da bitte weiterhelfen? Muss das HeaderLogo und Headerbild auch in einen DIV? 

Wer kann mir da bitte helfen dies umzusetzen? Also bräuchte es in feste Größe.



```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="de">
  <head>
    <meta charset="utf-8" />
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0" />
    <title>Domainagentur Markus Kein</title>
    
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="/css/stylesheet.css">
  </head>
 
  <body>
 
    <div id="header">
        
            <img id="logo" src="/images/logo.png">
            <br>
            <img id="headerbild" src="https://cdn.pixabay.com/photo/2015/06/24/15/45/ipad-820272_960_720.jpg">
        
    
    
    </div>
```

Mfg. Markus


----------



## Technipion (4. August 2019)

Hallo Markus,
ich habe in Firefox einfach dem Style des header-divs ein `text-align: center;` hinzugefügt, und es war zentriert. Ich vermute das ist das, was du möchtest. Habe einen Screenshot davon angehängt.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## basti1012 (5. August 2019)

reichen die Antworten da  nicht
Header Programmierung Webseite


----------



## StormChaser (5. August 2019)

Dann geht es wohl doch wieder nur um die Werbelinks.


----------



## Technipion (5. August 2019)

StormChaser hat gesagt.:


> Dann geht es wohl doch wieder nur um die Werbelinks.


Bin mir da nicht so sicher, immerhin ist die verlinkte Seite praktisch leer? Könnte man da jetzt was kaufen wäre die Sache klar. Außerdem wäre das keine sehr effektive Werbung, schließlich war das eine absolute Anfängerfrage...

Apropos: Falls es jemanden interessiert wie man gute Werbung für seine Seite machen kann, oder auch wie man eine frische Seite großziehen kann, bietet es sich natürlich an hier im Forum einfach mal nachzufragen!


----------



## ComFreek (6. August 2019)

basti1012 hat gesagt.:


> reichen die Antworten da  nicht
> Header Programmierung Webseite


Haha 
Das Eine ist ja, einen Crosspost aufzudecken. Das Andere ist, sogar in den Antworten des Crossposts mit verwickelt zu sein


----------



## basti1012 (7. August 2019)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Haha
> Das Eine ist ja, einen Crosspost aufzudecken. Das Andere ist, sogar in den Antworten des Crossposts mit verwickelt zu sein



Das ist wohl richtig. Aber wenn du aufs Datum kuckst wahr es bei meinen Antworten noch kein Crossposting.
Aber so richtiges Crossposting ist es ja eigentlich auch nicht wenn das Erstellungsdatum des Themas so groß unterschiedlich ist. Oder doch ?
Aber er hat ja jetzt da hilfe bekommen, da hat er ja Glück gehabt.


----------



## ComFreek (7. August 2019)

basti1012 hat gesagt.:


> Aber so richtiges Crossposting ist es ja eigentlich auch nicht wenn das Erstellungsdatum des Themas so groß unterschiedlich ist. Oder doch ?


Achso, gar nicht drauf geschaut! Da hast du recht. Geht ja nur drum, dass nicht mehrere Leute sich die Mühe machen, parallel dieselben Lösungen vorzuschlagen


----------

